# intestine



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a fawn litter born in the last couple of days.

Looking at the babies to sex them I noticed that one looks kind of strange...... you can see all of its intestines or something like that and it looks like it may have been bleeding internally?(not sure of this) I have not seen this in any of my other litters before.

any ideas what this is would be good please

also it seems that only the bucks are getting milk but cant be 100 percent sure of this as I have checked them twice.

Thanks


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Do you mean the intestine area looks like it's filled with dark blood? If so don't worry, it happens on my babies all the time. I don't know what it is, but it makes no difference to their health at all.

I don't know about only the bucks getting milk, unless there's a lot of bucks to compete with there's no reason the does wouldn't be suckling too, unless there's something wrong with them.

Sarah xxx


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks,

its something i have never noticed before so was a bit worried...... fingers crossed for this litter as its one i have been waiting for for a while as they just would not get it together before.


----------

